# [SOLVED] Problem z nagrywaniem CD

## Garrappachc

Witam,

od razu (na wstępie) powiem, że nie wiem, kiedy problem się pojawił.

Tydzień temu jakiś nagrywałem film na DVD. Wcześniej jeszcze nagrywałem parę razy czy to filmy, czy to muzykę, kopiowałem też parę płyt. Dzisiaj próbowałem sobie wypalić obraz iso, ale Brasero nie wykryło mi napędu. Problem w tym, że nie mam już pustych płytek DVD, więc nie mogę sprawdzić, czy problem dotyczy tylko CD, czy tego i tego. Cdrecord jakby wykrywa napęd:

```
root@localhost śro 30 19:34 

/home/garrappachc/.gnome2_private (81) > cdrecord --checkdrive

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a69 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2009 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.34

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

No target specified, trying to find one...

Using dev=1,0,0.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'Optiarc '

Identifikation : 'DVD RW AD-7170A '

Revision       : '1.02'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R96R

cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.

root@localhost śro 30 19:34 

/home/garrappachc/.gnome2_private (82) > 

```

Ale przy nagrywaniu się wywala:

```
root@localhost śro 30 19:35 

/home/garrappachc (83) > cdrecord -v -pad speed=1 dev=1,0,0 Pobrane/haiku-nightly.iso

cdrecord: No write mode specified.

cdrecord: Assuming -sao mode.

cdrecord: If your drive does not accept -sao, try -tao.

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a69 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2009 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '1,0,0'

scsibus: 1 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.34

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'Optiarc '

Identifikation : 'DVD RW AD-7170A '

Revision       : '1.02'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: CD-R

Profile: DVD+R/DL 

Profile: DVD+R 

Profile: DVD+RW 

Profile: DVD-R/DL layer jump recording 

Profile: DVD-R/DL sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite 

Profile: DVD-RAM 

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-ROM 

Profile: CD-RW 

Profile: CD-R (current)

Profile: CD-ROM (current)

Profile: Removable Disk 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 890880 = 870 KB

cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data   306 MB         padsize:   30 KB

Total size:      352 MB (34:55.53) = 157165 sectors

Lout start:      352 MB (34:57/40) = 157165 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 5

Disk Is not unrestricted

Disk Is not erasable

  Disk sub type: Medium Type B, low Beta category (B-) (4)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -11834 (97:24/16)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359849 (79:59/74)

Disk type:    Short strategy type (Phthalocyanine or similar)

Manuf. index: 24

Manufacturer: SONY Corporation

    Capacity  Blklen/Sparesz.  Format-type  Type

           0             2048         0x00  No Media Present or Unknown Capacity

Blocks total: 359849 Blocks current: 359849 Blocks remaining: 202684

Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 8 in real SAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is ON.

Turning BURN-Free off

Performing OPC...

Sending CUE sheet...

cdrecord: WARNING: Drive returns wrong startsec (0) using -150

Writing pregap for track 1 at -150

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    1 of  306 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]   0.3x.cdrecord: Input/output error. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 02 C9 00 00 1F 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: F0 00 03 00 00 00 F7 0A 00 00 00 00 0C 08 00 00

Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x0C Qual 0x08 (write error - recovery failed) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 247 (valid) 

cmd finished after 0.032s timeout 200s

write track data: error after 1460224 bytes

cdrecord: A write error occured.

cdrecord: Please properly read the error message above.

Writing  time:   39.509s

Average write speed  81.2x.

Min drive buffer fill was 100%

Fixating...

Fixating time:    0.001s

cdrecord: fifo had 87 puts and 24 gets.

cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 14 times full, min fill was 87%.

root@localhost śro 30 19:36 

/home/garrappachc (84) > 
```

Trochę info:

Emerge --info: http://www.wklej.org/id/251329/

Config kernela: http://www.wklej.org/id/251392/

Jakby jeszcze jakieś info było potrzebne, to napiszcie, bo nie mam pomysłu, co może być przyczyną. Kompilowałem stabilne brasero i lvm2, ale nie pomogło. Na starym kernelu też nie idzie.

----------

## ArnVaker

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Dzisiaj próbowałem sobie wypalić obraz iso, ale Brasero nie wykryło mi napędu.

 

Sprawdź czy w ogóle działa Ci automontowanie cd, pamięci usb itd. z udziałem hala.  Jeżeli nie, to obstawiam tego buga => 296153. Tymczasowe obejście tamtego problemu to restart hala, u mnie za to pomogło wrzucenie consolekit do runlevela "boot" (wrzucenie go do "default" nic nie dało).

----------

## Garrappachc

Jaki ja głupi. Nie przyszło mi na myśl, żeby spróbować odpalić brasero z roota. Dopiero wtedy zauważyłem, że rootowe brasero wykrywa napęd. Obczaiłem sobie /etc/groups, powsadzałem mojego usera do paru grup i działa. Dzięki wielkie za okazaną chęć pomocy i przepraszam za zbędny temat, za bardzo się pospieszyłem z jego utworzeniem. SOLVED.

----------

## SlashBeast

'do paru grup' Partyzantka.

ls -l /dev/sr0 i juz wiesz, w jakiej grupie masz byc.

----------

## Garrappachc

Root i cdrom, ale w tych grupach byłem. Płyty CD mi czytał normalnie, thunar daemon wykrywał, że włożyłem pustą płytkę do napędu, ale brasero już jej nie widziało.

----------

## SlashBeast

Grupa cdrom ma rw do napedow optycznych wiec nie ma potrzeby byc w grupie root.

----------

## Garrappachc

Tzn w roocie mnie nie ma i nie było (źle napisałem wcześniej), w cdromie byłem zawsze, a i tak nie działało nagrywanie. Widać, może ostatnie apdejty coś poprzestawiały.

----------

